# Not weighing but I'm getting smaller



## NotWorriedAtAll (Apr 20, 2020)

I spent a year or so getting to grips with very low carb high fat diet and getting my general health stable and well controlled without meds.  Now I'm adding exercise into the mix. I am not counting calories or weighing food or weighing myself - just trying to stick to 20g carbs or fewer per day although this week I have had a bit of a blip after making real bread for my non-diabetic husband and having a couple of slices here and there but I now know not to do that at all any more and I am going back on the carb wagon as rigidly as I have been for the last year-ish.

In the meantime I am getting smaller despite the bread slices thanks to getting a VR headset which means I can now use my exercise bike for twenty minutes plus a day while seeming to ride along country lanes or in forests or other nice scenery.

I have managed to keep up the exercise once a day for a week now and the results are obvious which is good because I had forgotten what having a waist was like.

I am trying not to deliberately do anything for the purposes of losing weight I am trying to change my behaviours in ways I enjoy and will continue with because I enjoy them and the losing weight will be a desirable side effect.

That has been how my change of eating habits has worked.  I enjoy the keto food more than carby stuff so I can happily stick to it for the most part and the improvement in my health numbers and metrics have been desirable side effects.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 20, 2020)

Great that you’ve found an approach that works for you @NotWorriedAtAll 

Congrats on the weight loss!


----------



## trophywench (Apr 20, 2020)

Yep - not a diet, just a different way of conducting yourself.  Love it!


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 20, 2020)

Glad that the changes you made @NotWorriedAtAll are now just part of your ‘new normal’


----------



## Ditto (Apr 21, 2020)

Excellent. I need to copy you!


----------

